
Nintendo shares drop after investors realize it doesn't actually make Pokémon Go - aritraghosh007
http://www.theverge.com/2016/7/25/12269466/nintendo-stock-plunge-pokemon-go
======
Apocryphon
This story is absolutely insane. How could so many professionals not realize
the game was not made by Nintendo?

------
tracker1
I can't help but be amused by this.

